# Thinking of trying again after the loss of twins



## KMCN

Hello, my husband and I tried for a baby for almost 5 years. Finally, after IVF, we got pregnant with twins! Everything was going PERFECT up until 23 weeks. At 23 weeks, I began having contractions every 5 minutes. Over the next week and 2 days, I continued to contract every 5 minutes, and then every 2 minutes all day long. However, my cervix was never dilated. It did shorten from a 3.8 down to a 1.6, and began to funnel. I begged the doctors to put an emergency cerclage in, but they refused and said they don't do cerclages after 24 weeks, and I was too close to that 24 week mark. I begged for medication, and they refused to give me meds for the contractions, saying that since my cervix was not dilating, there was no need for me to be on meds. They told me to have strict bedrest. My second day on bedrest, I went into active labor. The contractions were extremely painful, so my husband drove me to Labor and Delivery, and I was already 10 cm dilated. I gave birth to my twins. They lived for 2 days... We are heartbroken! This happened 2.5 weeks ago... We want to try again. However, I am SCARED TO DEATH that something like this will happen again! We are going to wait a couple of months before going back to the IVF clinic to try again. Has anybody had this happen? I guess I'm looking for some success stories of people who have suffered a loss, but have successfully been able to carry a baby full term afterwards. And if you did carry full term, what precautions were taken??? What did they do for you to prevent preterm labor again??? Thank you!!!


----------



## 25weeker

I am really sorry for the loss of your twins.

I can't give you a success story because I haven't managed to pluck up the courage yet to try again. However I did get a pre pregnancy plan from a consultant at the hospital.

I dilated at 21 weeks and was told at the time I would labour within 24-48 hours. 4 days later I still had no labour symptoms so another consultant agreed to try a stitch. At 25+2 I got an infection which triggered labour. There are a possible 3 reasons for what happened me. Incompetent cervix, infection or purely because it was a twin pregnancy as the consultant said it is totally different to a single one and puts a lot more pressure on your body. If I get pregnant again my care plan will be consultant led from 16 weeks were I will be tested for infection and cervical length scans. Other treatments will depend on what these results show. This is based on a single pregnancy, if it was another twin pregnancy I would see them around 12 weeks and discuss a stitch. Other hospitals also offer progesterone which have potentially helped some people but unfortunately my hospital is involved in the optimmum trial which is testing progesterone so won't offer it until this trial is over and it is proven to work.

I do know many success stories of mum's having had an extreme premature baby and go on to have another full term.

Good luck xx


----------



## amjon

You may be able to conceive without IVF now as you'll be more fertile. Maybe you could just NTNP for awhile. We started trying straight after we lost our daughter at 27 weeks and conceived 3 months later (to have a MMC).


----------



## chattyB

I'm so sorry to hear of your loss :hugs: I lost my twins at 22 weeks. Kyle had been diagnosed with a severe heart problem (left heart syndrome) and we lost him 3 days before i went into labour. We lost Callum during labour - they were both born sleeping. I will never forget my boys and have since been blessed with 2 more children (and 30 weeks pregnant for the third time). All pregnancies since have gone well, my son was born at 42 weeks, my daughter induced at 36 weeks.


----------



## nhood

KMCM,

Yes, I have a success story. After years of TTC, 3 surgeries and 2 failed IUI's and one failed IVF, my DH and I was pregnant through IVF with twins. Our due date was 10/12/11....my birthday.

In the beginning of the second trimester, my water broke while at work and I delivered my daughter...she died within minutes. I was put on strict bedrest to save my son, but it was too late, I developed an infection and delivered my son a week later. I was devastated and like you was terrified to try again. My heart was gone.

I took the summer to get my life back "in order". I knew in order to get to my goal of having a baby, I had to have an excellent support system, including a team of top notch doctors. I ditched my old doctor. I felt that since he never checked my cervix that it played a role in my lost. I physically researched one by one OB's in my area and chose the one with the best reviews. I also interviewed a maternal fetal specialist. I also did acupuncture.

I tried IVF by that November with one embryo and it was a failure. I wanted to give up, but something in me...maybe a thin piece of hope pushed me into trying again. I did with two embryos and they both took, I was pregnant and again with twins, also with a due date of 10/12/12...my birthday.

As you can imagine the fears I had going into this pregnancy. My mfm and OB doctors did a cerclage at 12 weeks, although they mentioned it might not be effective with a twin pregnancy. Also they were not sure until they put in the cerclage if I needed one. There are 3 things to lookout for and all 3 connects with each other, preterm labor or contractions, incompetent cervix or premature rupture of membranes. They weren't sure if I had started preterm labor (I had cramps 1 wk before delivering my girl) and this caused my cervix to dialate and then my sac broke or if I had IC, which caused preterm labor and my water to break or if my water just broke due to infection.

They put in the cerclage and I was on progesterone shots for contractions. At 18 weeks, I had uterine irratibility and was on moderate bedrest. I had weekly mfm appointments and bi weekly OB appointments. I was on indocin for contractions at 20 wks to 27 wks. I was given shot to hasten baby lungs at 24 wks for fear of preterm labor. I was placed on hospital bedrest at 31.5 wks, because my cervix was 80% effaced. I was also given magnesium for the intense contractions. I delivered 2 beautiful baby girls at 34.5 wks. 

The girls stayed in NICU for 16 days and I am holding one as we speak.

I gave you the entire story, because it was a long road and like my OB told me at the beginning....it's not going to be easy and it wasn't, but it can (and will) happen if you believe and be determine. My doctor didn't fail to let me know that I was not only high risk, but I was extremly high risk and because this was via IVF, I was taken more seriously.

If I were you I would start with a consulation with your RE and OB. Ask your RE will you have the same protocol. After I delivered thefirst set of twins, it was discovered I had scar tissue in my uterus and had to get it removed prior to IVF. Make sure you get a HSG done prior to your cycle. Also the moment you get pregnant, make your 6 wk appt with your OB. Don't wait until fertility clinic releases you. GET A CERCLAGE!!!! Since they are nit quite sure what happen, tell them you want a preventative cerclage at 12 wks. Tell them you want the Shirodkah cerclage. GET a maternal fetal doctor and take it easy. You want many cervical checks via sonogram. Ask about progesterone shots to prevent preterm labor. Also, Zinc and Magnesium supplements can help. Last, but not least use this forum for when you get discouraged. There is a forum on here for incompetence cervix and Lizzie is the BEST on here. She will give you awesome advice and encourage you along the way.

I am praying for you. There is no words that can describe a lost and I am so sorry for your lost. Know God is with you.

Btw, what is your reasoning for the IVF?


----------



## brittbray04

I had something happen very similar to you. I had my twins at 24+3, identical boys. One baby lives for 7 weeks, the other for 2 weeks. You can read my story at the link below. But basically, I had pre term labor, funneled and shortened cervix and I was not eligible for a cerclage either. I haven't had my rainbow baby yet but I am almost 36 weeks pregnant with her and really have had a 100% different of a pregnancy! We waited for about a year to start trying again and as apprehensive as I was about doing it, I'm so happy we did and I can't wait to meet our girl! I hope you will get your rainbow baby, good luck with what ever you guys decided to do!


----------



## Mummy of Ange

So sorry or your loss, I have experienced the same.

I lost twins at 23+1 on Christmas Day 2010, they lived for 8 hours. I was terrified of my next pregnancy but sailed through.

Xx


----------

